# OKC law going into effect...



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

Found this, thought I would share.

KOKH FOX 25 :: Top Stories - Changes to Gun Laws Will Allow Open Carry for Concealed Permit Holders


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Sounds good for Oklahoma carriers!:mrgreen:


----------



## cts4223 (Aug 31, 2012)

Lucky them. Now make it the case everywhere and we will all be happy.:smt1099


----------



## Nanuk (Oct 13, 2012)

Why is it that every open carry proponent I see looks like a slob with a Tokarev in a $10 holster? Then they wonder why people stare. At least hire a film crew to take decent video with sound and not dub some annoying music on.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

Nanuk said:


> Why is it that every open carry proponent I see looks like a slob with a Tokarev in a $10 holster? Then they wonder why people stare. At least hire a film crew to take decent video with sound and not dub some annoying music on.


Hater......:anim_lol: but your right....:smt023


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

First off, it's an "Oklahoma" law, not "OKC" law. Stories like these are why I refuse to watch local and national news casts. Bunch of retards in front of and behind the cameras.

I live in NE Oklahoma and will OC on occasion. The main benefit will be not being charged with brandishing if I inadvertently expose my concealed weapon while reaching for an item at Wallyworld.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Nanuk said:


> Why is it that every open carry proponent I see looks like a slob with a Tokarev in a $10 holster? Then they wonder why people stare. At least hire a film crew to take decent video with sound and not dub some annoying music on.


Thank God I'm not the only one that's seen that. Tok's in nylon must have been uniform of the day at some of the open carry functions I went to in PA and VA.


----------



## Frogger (Oct 14, 2012)

Calling us slobs, eh? I apologize for not spending money I don't have on a new Serpa holster. Happy now?


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

Easy_CZ said:


> The main benefit will be not being charged with brandishing if I inadvertently expose my concealed weapon while reaching for an item at Wallyworld.


I'm also an Okie and second that. Many CWL holders that have quietly carried for years will not be rushing to do anything different. However they will be less worried about printing or accidental exposure. Also, concealing larger guns will be easier.

"What's that under your shirt? Is that a weapon or are you stealing a lawn chair?"


----------



## Nanuk (Oct 13, 2012)

Frogger said:


> Calling us slobs, eh? I apologize for not spending money I don't have on a new Serpa holster. Happy now?


No.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*No more brandishing worries,,,*



> I'm also an Okie and second that.
> Many CWL holders that have quietly carried for years will not be rushing to do anything different.
> However they will be less worried about printing or accidental exposure.





> The main benefit will be not being charged with brandishing
> if I inadvertently expose my concealed weapon while reaching for an item at Wallyworld.


I'm an Okie also,,,
This is the benefit to me.

I once had to stand there in Wal Mart for 20 minutes while an off-duty Payne County Sheriff's Deputy lectured me like a small child,,,
He didn't even see an inadvertent brandish but only overheard me talking to the clerk (a friend) at the ammo counter.

Way too many DA's and LEO's have abused the brandishing law as back door gun control,,,
This will at the very least put a stop to this back-handed practice.

I will still continue to carry concealed at all times,,,
But now I don't have to worry about a $500.00 fine and suspension of my carry permit if someone outs me as a gun carrier.

Aarond

.


----------

